# Medical Videos



## hayatuk1989

Hi....
Guys and Girls I want to inform you that i have uploaded 300+ Medical Related Animations and Videos for the benefit of students.
So if any one want to gain some knowledge from these videos just go to :thumbsup: http://tinyurl.com/medicaltube :nurse: this link into URL and enjoy the animations and videos.
Thanks.....


----------



## emmaar

hey i couldnt get ur url................its giving error.......can u pls type it properly!!


----------



## hayatuk1989

www(dot)youtube(dot)com/onclickfun please remove the "(dot)" and put ".", i do this because link is currently not allowed here.
thanks for ur cooperation dear....


----------



## mary khan

please post the link again,i am not getting it and youtube is banned so how can we watch these videos please help me...


----------



## abdullah-khan

@hayatuk1989:

Thanks. Your Youtube Channel is useful.

onclickfun - YouTube


----------



## Dokish

hayatuk1989 said:


> www(dot)youtube(dot)com/onclickfun please remove the "(dot)" and put ".", i do this because link is currently not allowed here.
> thanks for ur cooperation dear....


Download hotspot sheild and get all the awesomeness of youtube on your pc, mobile 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 77tahmina

youtube no open:banghead:


----------



## abdullah-khan

77tahmina said:


> youtube no open:banghead:


Youtube is likely to open soon. Read this article:

Government Plans to Open YouTube After Eid


----------



## Dokish

77tahmina said:


> youtube no open:banghead:


Youtube will be opened after Eid, in the mean while you can use VPN's :cool!:


----------



## Dr dragon

*You Can Use It*



77tahmina said:


> youtube no open:banghead:


you should download "webfreer" this is a proxy software with good speed for permanent use...
otherwise you can search zalmos on Google if you want it temprarily.


----------



## aiaalisa

awesome. now I am watching this medical videos here. it's really one of the best.
thanks,


----------



## khan000000000

Wait but isn't it illegal to use youtube ? That would mean breaking the law though...


----------



## erina aan

*YouTube a**YouTube account onclickfun has been terminated because we received multiple third-party notifications of copyright infringement from claimants including: *


Russell Kightley
*ccount onclickfun has been terminated because we received multiple third-party notifications of copyright infringement from claimants including: *


----------



## kingsword

link not working


----------

